# Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?



## meeresangelspezi (5. September 2007)

Habe vor mir in naher Zukunft 2 Ultegras zu kaufen, welche Geflochtene Schnur würdet ihr dafür empfehlen? Fireline, Spiderwire, Whiplash....?
Unter Berücksichtigung der Wurfeigenschaften, Haltbarkeit, Stärke usw.? 
Angele oft von Molen, ist also wichtig dass sie der starken Strömung wenig Angriffsfläche bietet ! Habe an ne 13 er Fireline XDS mit vorgeschalteten 15 m Tapertip gedacht !?


----------



## peterws (5. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Hallo,

bin jetzt nicht der Richtige, um Dir bzgl. einer Schnur viele Tips zu geben. Das Dir hier noch keiner geantwortet, hat liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass das Schnurthema sehr viel und oft diskutiert wird ... und viele denken "nicht schon wieder".

Zurück zur Schnur: Ich war mit der Fireline eigentlich immer zufrieden, aber wenn ich mich hier im Board so umhöre, scheint es da wesentlich bessere Alternativen zu geben. 
Aber vielleicht melden sich noch ein paar Experten zu Wort.


----------



## Schuschek (5. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Hallo, ich würde dir die Spiderwire emfehlen! Benutze diese schon seit etlicher Zeit und sie ist TOP. Nimmt merklich kaum Wasser auf (Nimmt kein Wasser auf gibt es eh nicht). Perückenbildung ist stark minimiert und sie ist schön rund geflochten! Abrieb kann ich nicht festellen!


----------



## cafabu (5. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Hallo Meeresangelspezi,
mir geht es ähnlich wie Peter. Schnurthema oft diskutiert im Forum und ich selbst bin da fürs Brandungsangeln nicht der Spezialist. Bei den Geflochtenen habe ich bisher keine Experimente gemacht. Die Fireline war mit die Erste die auf dem Markt erschien und ich bin ihr treu geblieben. Dabei habe ich mit einer 12er auf meinen Brandungsrollen nur gute Erfahrung gemacht. Allerdings nur wenn ich den "Fernbereich", so weit wie möglich raus, befische. Wenn es sich um bis zu 60m oder auch kürzer handelt, nehme ich wieder Monofile, da sind die "Aussteiger" geringer.
Grüße und viel Erfolg beim Ausprobieren
Carsten


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

die schnüre, die du genannt hast sind alle tiptop! ich angle mit einer 0,15 fireline in gelb und bin sehr zufrieden damit. du solltest bei deiner schnurwahl aber auch daran denken, dass an molen viele hindernisse im wasser sind, denen geflochtene nicht viel entgegenzusetzen haben


----------



## aalreuse (5. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Whiplash ist Müll zum Brandungsangeln.
Spiderwire ist zu teuer.
Ich selber fische 0.12 oder 0.15 Fireline mit 0.39 Fireline als Schlagschnur.


----------



## Waldemar (6. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

ich hab auch die grüne fireline auf meinen emblems.
aber als schlagschnur nehme ich ca. 15 m 0,60'er mono. die entschärft das geflecht noch ein wenig beim drill.


----------



## Hämmer25 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Also ich fische die 0,12 Spiderwire mit 0,32 Schlagschnur auch von Spiderwire(ich zahle für die Schnur 8€ pro 100m)

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Marcel1409 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Wo das denn Jürgen?!


----------



## Hämmer25 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Moin Marci

Bei Moritz in Kaki.Weiss jetzt aber nicht ob es ein Angebot war oder der Regelpreis.Habe mir   meine 10 Spulen aufspulen lassen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Esox_91 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Hab da mal eine frage: verbindet ihr diese zwei unterschiedlichen schnurstärken und -typen (also hauptschnur und schlagschnur; geflochtene und mono) mit einem normalen doppelten blutknoten ? Hatte damit nämlich schon öfters probleme beim werfen (schwachstelle -> abriss). Gibt es da auch noch eine andere verbindungsmöglichkeit?!


----------



## meeresangelspezi (7. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Es gibt nen speziellen Schlagschnurknoten, musst mal googlen, bei dem wird der Knoten zum Vorfach hin kleiner und der hällt auch besser.

Zu den Schnüren, hab ein Artikel im Netz gefunden, wo alle geflochtenen Schnüre untersucht wurden. Die Fireline ist nach dem Bild unter dem Mikroskop mit Abstand die rundeste, beim Brandungsangeln sicher vom Vorteil|kopfkrat.


----------



## Dani_CH (8. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Hi- Ich fische die 15er Fireline mit vorgeschaltetem Tapertip (0-28-0,60) auf dass der Finger länger hält.

Bis jetzt geht das prima. Im Gebit wo ich brandungsangle- hats aber praktisch keine Hängergefahr.

Gruss Dani


----------



## Gunnar. (9. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Nabend,

Hab Fireline nun knapp 10 Jahre in der Nutzung. Wenn man ne Rolle hat die vernünftig wickelt gibt es eingentlich keine Probleme. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle wie teuer das Teil war/ist. Es gibt einfach Rollen die kommen mit Fireline einfach nicht klar.


----------



## degl (10. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

@Gunnar................

welche Rolle wäre das denn..............?

gruß degl


----------



## Gunnar. (11. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Hi Detlef,

Hatte gestern hier einen ausführlichen Beitrag geschrieben. Leider ist das Ding verschwunden. Betreibe gerade Narchforschungen. Mal sehen......................


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Moin Gunnar,
ich war gestern und auch heute den ganzen Tag sehr viel online weil ich krank und zu Hause bin. Einen Beitrag von dir in diesem Thread konnte ich nicht lesen. Und glaube mir gelöscht habe ich auch nichts und ein anderer hat das auch nicht gemacht. Das ist sicher.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Nabend Jörg,

Mach dir und deinen Mod-kollegen auch keinen Löschvorwurf. Auch wenns einwenig nebolös ist , es gibt schlimmeres ................. Kann ja den Beitrag nochmal schreiben.


----------



## duck_68 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Gunnar, hast du den Beitrag mit eigenen Augen im entsprechenden Thread gesehen?? 

Ich frage deshalb, weil es mir speziell auf der Arbeit hin und wieder mal passiert, dass ich beim Abschicken von Beiträgen ausgelockt werde und der Beitrag dann automatisch gelöscht wird. Ich habe mir angewöhnt, dass ich, wenn ich gerade einen längeren Beitrag schreibe, den Betrag vor dem Abschicken kopiere - falls etwas passiert, muss ich den ganzen Sums dann nicht noch einmal schreiben...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Gunnar. (11. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Hi Martin,

Nicht zuletzt weil ich mir mit dem Beitrag große Mühe gegeben hatte , hab ich gestern später nochmal nachgesehn ob nicht schon jemand geantwortet hatte. Zudem Zeitpunkt weilte das Posting noch unter den lebenden. Also 100% sicher das es da war.


> Ich habe mir angewöhnt, dass ich, wenn ich gerade einen längeren Beitrag schreibe, den Betrag vor dem Abschicken kopiere


Das ist wohl die beste Variante.


----------



## duck_68 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Dann hab' ich auch keine Erklärung dafür - scheint wohl ähnlich dem unerklärlichen Verschwinden von Socken in Waschmaschinen zu sein


----------



## Gunnar. (11. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Socken?? Wie harmlos! Wenn ich in meine Garage schaue , was da alles so verdunstet................... lol


----------



## duck_68 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Socken?? Wie harmlos! Wenn ich in meine Garage schaue , was da alles so verdunstet................... lol




Letztes OT Posting:

Flaschen zuschrauben:vik::vik:


----------



## Gunnar. (11. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Martin, Ich trink nur Milch.Die kann max sauer werden.Nix mit verdunsten:m:vik:

Auch mein letztes OT Posting.


----------



## duck_68 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Back to the roots

ich habe auf meinen Brandungsrollen (Shimano Aero Technium 10000 XT) eine 15 lbs PowerPro mit einer 60er Mono-Schlagschnur. Die Rolle hat die beste Schnurverlegung die ich jemals gesehen habe!!#6

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Gunnar. (11. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Hehe, ganz edles Teil. Bei dem Preis wärs auch böse wenn das Ding schief wickeln würde!
Generel bei Shimano kenn ich keinen der mit geflochtener Ärger hat. Bei ner Daiwa oder Dega hab ich es schon anders gesehen. Bei dem Gewirr hätten die nen Teppich flechten können.


----------



## degl (11. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

@Martin,

ach ja(seufzt)bin erst bei 2 Daiwa Emcast Sport angekommen,die wickeln dank Wormshaft auch schon gut.
Aber an dem unteren Spulenrand bleibt eine kleine Kante,bin mal gespannt wie das nach einigen Würfen an der Küste aussieht.....
Freitag weiß ich mehr.

Mit ner Mono kommen die Top zurecht......

gruß degl


----------



## Gunnar. (11. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*



> Aber an dem unteren Spulenrand bleibt eine kleine Kante,bin mal gespannt wie das nach einigen Würfen an der


Ne Kante? So 2-3mm freier Raum? Oder ne Wulst? Bei diesem Daiwamodell hab das noch nicht gesehen. Foto??


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

meine rolle wickelt die fireline ganz sauber... zum glück


gute besserung jörg


----------



## Gunnar. (11. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Wenn du jetzt noch Hersteller und Typ nennen würdest , könnten wir deine Zufriedenheit vieleicht nachvollziehen.*g*


----------



## degl (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

@Gunnar,

möglicherweise liegt das ja auch am Handaufspulen,mal sehen wie es unter Last geht.
Hatte auch ne kleine Unterlegscheibe unter der Spule,brachte aber auch nix.................
Schnur ist eine "rund Geflochtene" aus der Angeldomaene.
Zumindest ungefischt macht die eigentlich einen guten Eindruck|rolleyes
Nehme auf jeden Fall noch meine "Monospulen" mit,am Freitag..........

gruß degl


----------



## Palerado (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Die von der Angeldomäne habe ich am Sonntag auf meine Penn Surfmaster gespult.
Nun ja. Ich hoffe mal dass sich das Wickelbild noch ein wenig bessert wenn ich sie einwerfe.

@degl: Welche Stärke hast Du denn genommen? Ich habe die 0,16er und die scheint mir schon arg dick zu sein. Aber wie gesagt. Mal abwarten was die Praxis bringt.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Hi Detlef,


> Nehme auf jeden Fall noch meine "Monospulen" mit,am Freitag..........


Die Monospulen gehören aber auch zur Daiwa!? Dann müßte ja das "Wickelbild" genauso aussehen wie bei der Geflochtenen.Sieht das Monobild besser aus, ............... ja dann kann , ich betone kann , es mit dem Geflecht noch Probleme geben. Hab da so meine Kandidaten............. Aber wie schon mal geschrieben. Von der Rolle die du hast kenn ich eigentlich nur gutes. Na ja abwarten und nicht schon die Kacke riechen bevor der Haufen gemacht wurde. Am Freitag biste schlauer und hoffentlich zufrieden.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

monofile hat leider einige gute eigenschaften, die das geflecht nicht hat, und die gerade in der brandung wichtig sind.

wirklich gut ist geflochtene meine rmeinung nur beim bootsangeln wie z.b. pilken


----------



## Gunnar. (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Dann mach doch mal ne Aufzählung der Eigenschaften für die jeweilige Schnur.Dann könnten wir deine Einschätzung evt. nachvollziehen.


----------



## Palerado (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Ich habe das mit Geflecht vor 2 Jahren das erste mal skeptisch ausprobiert, seitdem bleibe ich dabei.
Ich finde nciht dass man sonderlich viele Fische verliert (aufgrund der fehlenden Dehnung).
Also bleibt eigentlich nur das Problem mit den Wellen die das Blei näher ran hauen.

Also ich finde Geflecht super.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

pros für die monofile:
wird von der rolle meist sauberer gewickelt (schneidet nicht in die unteren schichten)
schneidet nicht unbedingt so in die finger
ist unempfindlicher gegenüber hindernissen im wasser
bessere knotenfestigkeit (allerdings gibs für geflo no knots)
ist auch für laufbleie geeignet

pros für geflo
mehr tragkraft bei geringerem durchmesser
weniger wiedersatnd, somit weitere würfe
bessere bisserkennung
durch no knots keinen tragkraftverlust


mehr fällt mir auf schlag nicht ein, aber es gibt noch was, ihr könnt es ja mal ergänzen, sodass wir mal einen direkten vergleich haben


----------



## Palerado (12. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

hmmm.
Also zu den Argumenten für Mono:
1. Wenn man eine vernünftige Rolle hat fällt Punkt 1 weg
2. Das mit den Fingern bekommt man mit nem Handschuh oder Tape geregelt

Ich habe auch mit Geflecht schon Laufbleie benutzt. Man sollte halt die nehmen die ein Plastikröhrchen im inneren haben.

Bei den Hindernissen und der Knotenfestigkeit hast Du Recht. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das mit den Knoten nicht so ist dass man bei Geflecht halt sauberer knoten muß und die Knotenfestigkeit dann gleich ist.


----------



## degl (13. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

@all,

Die größere Wurfweite,war der entscheidende Grund ein Spulenpaar mit Geflecht zu bespulen.
Am Freitag sollen wir Rückenwind(ablandig)haben,da hoffe ich auf den "Wurfweitenvorteil".
Sonst fische ich ne o,30 Daiwa Tournament in Gelb(die "gute",es gibt auch noch ne einfache,die auch deutlich preiswerter ist).

Habe ich am Strand die "Brandungs-Bedingungen" die man sich so wünscht,dann geht nix über die Mono.................aber wehe es ist "Ententeich", dann können 15-20m der "Bringer"sein

@Palerado...........in Grün und 0:12er,scheint auch nur "ne grobe Richtlinie" zu sein

gruß degl


----------



## Palerado (13. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Ja leider. Als ich die gesehen habe habe ich mir auch gewünscht ich hätte die 16er genommen. Aber nun gut. Wollen mal hoffen dass es trotzdem weit hinaus geht.


----------



## hans albers (13. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

moin...
 bin zwar nicht so der brandungsspezi..
(küste nicht gerade um die ecke..)
 habe aber letztes mal von der seebrücke
 gelbe geflochtene ( 15 er fireline)
 + 60 er mono ca 10m 
auf ner karpfenrolle benutzt
ging gut ..(sandboden)
bei hindernisreichem grund würde ich mir aber doch
überlegen auf mono(oder keulenschnur)
umzusteigen.

greetz
hans


----------



## Palerado (24. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Hallo nochmal,

hast Du jetzt die geflochtene aus der Angeldomäne mal in der Brandung testen können?
Gib doch mal nen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht bitte 

Daniel


----------



## degl (24. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

@Palerado..........

Keine Probs mit der Schnur..............Wurfweite und Bissanzeige#6
aber sie ist laut,will sagen man hört sie deutlich in den Ringen und dem Schnurlaufröllchen.............aber ein richtiges Manko ist das auch nicht...........

gruß degl


----------



## Palerado (24. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Besten Dank für die Info.
Wenn das das einzige MAnko ist komme ich damit klar.
Die Nachbarn können sich ja weiter weg stellen wenn es sie nervt


----------



## Gunnar. (24. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Schön guten Abend,


> aber sie ist laut,will sagen man hört sie deutlich in den Ringen und dem Schnurlaufröllchen.


Ich geh mal davon aus das das beim schnureinholen passiert................ Das machen fast alle Geflochtenen. Aber je nach verwendeten Ringmaterial ist das mal laut - mal leiser.ZB. bei meinen Karpfenangel ist es wesentlich lauter als an meinen Brandungsruten.Aber ein Manko.............stimmt ist es nicht.


----------



## TARKUS (27. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

gebe auch noch mal meinen senf dazu.
ich angel mit ner schnurr, die 11kg hält .aber echte 11kg, teste das mal mit ner federzugwaage.kannst auch 8kg nehmen , solltest dann aber den finger abtappen. ausserdem reissen die bei hängern etwas schneller. die sorte ist ziemlich schnuppe wenn die tragkraft stimmt, die schurrhersteller lügen sowieso fast alle mit ihren angaben.entweder zu viel tragkraft angegeben oder oder die schnurr ist dicker als angegegben .habe das mal im angelgeschäft getestet , viele verschiedene schnüre auch fireline , alles mist. und die reissen  nicht am knoten sondern hauptsächlich die schnurr.
hoffe, dir ein bischen geholfen zu haben.
tarkus


----------



## mcmc (28. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Moin Tarkus,
irgendwie finde ich es besser, wenn die Schnur beim Hänger nicht sofort reißt. Oft bekommt man ihn doch wieder gelöst, oder nicht?

11 kg- Schnur in der Brandung? Die reißt ja schon beim Auswerfen, oder hast Du eine Schlagschnur vorgeknotet?

Meines Erachtens ist bei Geflecht der Knoten zur Schlagschnur der Schwachpunkt und nicht die Schnur selbst. Besonders Fireline ist für eine Geflochtene ziemlich abriesfest.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Koschi (28. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Zum Thema Berkley Fireline: gibt es Erfahrungen zur neuen Fireline, der Crystal? Habe 2-3 Stimnmen im Ohr, die meinten, sie würde schneller reißen (nicht am Knoten) als die alte Fireline oder Fireline XDS. Und sind die letztgenannten aus dem Programm? Bekommt man - bis auf Restbestände - nur noch die Crystal?


----------



## degl (28. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Nö,die Chrystal wurde nur massiv auf den Markt plaziert und beworben und mal Ehrlich,wo macht eine "fast Unsichtbare" denn Sinn..........höchsten in der Nähe der Köders:g

Aber ich kenne schon 2 Angelfreunde,die die Chrystal wieder von ihren Rollen verbannt haben,weil sie weniger Reisfest ist als die normale Fireline...........

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> pros für die monofile:
> wird von der rolle meist sauberer gewickelt (schneidet nicht in die unteren schichten)
> schneidet nicht unbedingt so in die finger
> ist unempfindlicher gegenüber hindernissen im wasser
> ...


 
Ich finde diese Vergleiche wirklich schön...., insbesondere die Aussage, dass man mit Geflecht weiter wirft.

Ich habe eine 15er Fiereline und die gefärbte Geflochtene von Dega auf meinen Ultegras gehabt. Damit war ich auf einem Flugplatz und habe die Wurfweiten mit einem Maßband gemessen. Ergebnis: Die Geflochtene hat keinerlei Weitenvorteil gebracht und das zu einer 33er Keulenschnur. Also macht Euch keine zu großen Hoffnungen, dass ihr damit weiter werft. Vielmehr solltet Ihr auf Perlen und anderen Schnickschnack verzichten, denn das sind die waren Bremsen. 

Den einzigen Vorteil, den ich bei einer Geflochtenen anerkenne, ist die Bisserkennung, die ist absolut genial! Durch den direkten Kontakt (so gut wie keine Dehnung) habe ich allerdings im Praxiseinsatz überdurchschnittlich viele Fehlbisse und Fischverluste beim reinholen gehabt.

Bei mir wurde die geflochtene wieder von den Rollen verbannt und ich bin mit der monofilen Keule absolut glücklich. Und ich spare noch eine ganze Menge Geld, denn die geflochtene ist um einiges teurer.


----------



## TARKUS (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

hallo mcm, 
11kg schnur reißt nicht, wenn die wirkliche 11kg hält.


----------



## TARKUS (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

nochmal hallo mcmc,
nein, ich angel ohne schlagschnur
tarkus


----------



## Koschi (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Vergleiche wirklich schön...., insbesondere die Aussage, dass man mit Geflecht weiter wirft.
> 
> Ich habe eine 15er Fiereline und die gefärbte Geflochtene von Dega auf meinen Ultegras gehabt. Damit war ich auf einem Flugplatz und habe die Wurfweiten mit einem Maßband gemessen. Ergebnis: Die Geflochtene hat keinerlei Weitenvorteil gebracht und das zu einer 33er Keulenschnur. Also macht Euch keine zu großen Hoffnungen, dass ihr damit weiter werft.



Tut mir Leid, aber entspricht nicht meiner Erfahrung. 13er mit 39er Schlagschnur, beides Fireline, werfe ich deulich weiter als 0,28mm Keule. Deutlich sind gut 20m bei gleichem Vorfach (Shimano Surf Leader, Ultegra, 150g).

Ich werfe allerdings auch nicht 6 Farben monofil von meiner Rolle mit beködertem Vorfach, daher vielleicht auch alles eine Frage des Niveaus...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*



Koschi schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber entspricht nicht meiner Erfahrung. 13er mit 39er Schlagschnur, beides Fireline, werfe ich deulich weiter als 0,28mm Keule. Deutlich sind gut 20m bei gleichem Vorfach (Shimano Surf Leader, Ultegra, 150g).
> .


 
Ist diese Erfahrung gemessen, mit dem Maßband, oder Gefühlt am Wasser?


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*



> Ist diese Erfahrung gemessen, mit dem Maßband, oder Gefühlt am Wasser?


Na wolln hier etwa Erbsen zählen?? *LOL*
Hast natürlich Recht , nur messen ist was genaues!!
Aber 20m mehr in der Weite...........Das merkt (sehen) mann auch ohne Maßband. Und bei entsprechender Schnur kann ich das an den Farben auch sehen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Na wolln hier etwa Erbsen zählen?? *LOL*
> Hast natürlich Recht , nur messen ist was genaues!!
> Aber 20m mehr in der Weite...........Das merkt (sehen) mann auch ohne Maßband. Und bei entsprechender Schnur kann ich das an den Farben auch sehen.


 
Mit Erbsen zählen hat das nichts zu tun. Ich kenne aber einige Brandungsangler bei uns aus dem Verein, die gemeint haben, sie werfen 150 und mehr Meter und auf dem trockenen, mit Maßband gemessen, lagen sie mal gerade knapp über 100m.

An einem Fluß kann man 20m einigermaßen einschätzen, aber an der Ostsee, wo man keinerlei Anhalt im Wasser hat, traue ich mir nicht einmal zu auf 30m genau zu schätzen.

Mit der farbigen Schnur gebe ich Dir natürlich recht, aber die sind auch nicht genormt, somit auch nur ein Anhalt.

Wenn ich etwas vergleichen will, dann mus es schon ziemlich genau geprüft werden. Da reicht auch nicht ein Wurf mit jeder schnur, sondern mindestens 10 Wurf mit jeder Schnur und dann von allen Weiten den Mittelwert bilden, denn nicht jeder Wurf gelingt gleich gut. Erst wenn man dies so getan hat, dann kann man eine Aussage trefffen, ob man mit der einen oder mit der anderen Schnur weiter wirft.

Übrigend zweifle ich die Angaben von Koschi nicht im geringsten an, das steht mir nicht zu. Es gibt immer den Einen, der kommt mit der einen Art besser klar und der Andere eben mit der anderen Art. So kann es hier genauso sein. 

Ich mag allerdings keine Pauschalaussagen und Schätzungen, wenn es um einen wirklichen Vergleich von 2 Dingen geht. Da gibt es nur gleiche Bedingungen und das bedeutet: 

Gleiche Ruten, gleiche Rollen, gleicher Tag, gleiche Person, gleiches Gewicht und gleiches Wetter. 

Alles andere ist nicht aussagekräftig.|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*



> Ich kenne aber einige Brandungsangler bei uns aus dem Verein, die gemeint haben, sie werfen 150 und mehr Meter und auf dem trockenen, mit Maßband gemessen, lagen sie mal gerade knapp über 100m.


Ohja , kann mich noch gut daran erinnern als ich das erste Mal meine Weiten auf dem Acker nachgemessen hatte. War fast ne böse Entäuschung.Hatte mich min um 20-30m verschätzt.


> aber an der Ostsee, wo man keinerlei Anhalt im Wasser hat, traue ich mir nicht einmal zu auf 30m genau zu schätzen.


Naja, die Entfehrnung in Metern auf dem Wasser zu schätzen ist wirklich schwierig.Wenn man aber weis (weil nachgemessen an Land) hat mann nen groben Richtwert. Und dann merke ich auch das ich mit geflochtener weiter werfe.Bei mir waren es auch so knappe 20m.Beim Karpfenangeln am Binnengwässer ist das noch besser zu sehen.


> Wenn ich etwas vergleichen will, dann mus es schon ziemlich genau geprüft werden................Ich mag allerdings keine Pauschalaussagen und Schätzungen, wenn es um einen wirklichen Vergleich von 2 Dingen geht. Da gibt es nur gleiche Bedingungen und das bedeutet:
> 
> Gleiche Ruten, gleiche Rollen, gleicher Tag, gleiche Person, gleiches Gewicht und gleiches Wetter.
> .


Womit du wieder bei den Erbsen bist.(3x *LOL*).................Wie gesagt von der Sache her absolut richtig.Ohne wenn und aber........................ Aber jedem seine Eigenheiten. Hat auch was gutes.................


> Die Geflochtene hat keinerlei Weitenvorteil gebracht und das zu einer 33er Keulenschnur.


Diese Aussage deckt sich nicht mit meiner Erfahrung.Den Unterschied kann ich mit bloßen Auge erkennen.Auch wenn ich mal nachgemessen habe , mann (ich) sieht es auch so.

Nochmal ganz allgemein. Deine Zweifel und Anregungen sich absolut gerechtfertigt.............................Wenn ich die Angaben einiger Wurfkünstler so sehe und höre............... Da kann mann diesen Leuten ganz schnell den Wind aus den Segel nehmen............´mit Erbsen....... -))


----------



## Koschi (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Kurbelumdrehungen nach stramm gezogener Schnur sind auch ein vernünftiger Anhaltspunkt ohne gleich akademisch messen zu müssen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Wenn dem dann so ist, dann ist es so, da sind wir uns ja absolut einig.

Wie geschrieben, war es bei mir allerdings keinerlei Unterschied, bei erbsenzählerischem Nachmessen. Nur deshalb habe ich das mit dem Gefühl mal ein wenig in Frage gestellt.

Und nicht übel nehmen, aber das Erbsenzählerische ist bei mir beruflich bedingt, da kann ich nicht aus meiner Haut.|rolleyes


----------



## duck_68 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Ich bin der Meinung, das Weite alleine nicht entscheidend ist, vielmehr finde ich, liegt der großen Vorteil bei der Geflochtenen (ich fische eine 15lbs PowerPro auf Shimano Aero Technium) in der besseren Bisserkennung bei vorsichtigen Bissen. Allerdings gebe ich denjenigen Recht, dass an manchen Stränden weite Würfe deutlich mehr und bessere Fische bringen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## mcmc (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, das Weite alleine nicht entscheidend ist, vielmehr finde ich, liegt der großen Vorteil bei der Geflochtenen (ich fische eine 15lbs PowerPro auf Shimano Aero Technium) in der besseren Bisserkennung bei vorsichtigen Bissen. Allerdings gebe ich denjenigen Recht, dass an manchen Stränden weite Würfe deutlich mehr und bessere Fische bringen.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Kann dem nur zustimmen. Nicht von ungefähr sind fast alle namhaften Angler auf Geflecht umgestiegen. Man hat besonders bei ruhigem Wetter Vorteile, da man dann meistens weiter werfen muss. Man sollte dann aber auch Gerät haben, dass die größereren Belastungen mit diesen Schnüren aushält. Eine Rolle, die perfekt wickelt etc..Außerdem ist es einfach abgefahren, wie ein größerer Dorsch am Geflecht rüttelt und man schon Angst um den Stand der Rute haben muss. Mit Monofil kommt da deutlich weniger rüber, es ist einfach unspektulärer. Das Auge angelt ja schließlich mit. Dafür ist der Drill mit monofiler angenehmer, weil der Fisch am Gummiband hängt, also die Fluchten durch die Schnur abgefedert werden. Mit Geflecht bangt man bei einem größeren Fisch mehr, ob der wohl rauskommt oder ausschlitzt. Trotzdem verliert man nur wenige Fische. Voraussetzungen sind nach meiner Erfahrung immer neue Haken und eine auf die Verhältnisse abgestimmte Länge des Vorfaches. Bei Ententeich eine 30 cm-Mundschnur vom vorherigen Angeltag an stramm gezogener Schnur zu präsentieren, hat sich bei mir jedenfalls nicht bewährt. Es stimmt zwar, dass die auch von mir bevorzugte Fireline teuer ist, aber sie hält wesentlich länger als Monofile. Was da angeboten wird für min. 10 EUR pro Schnur ist meines Erachtens allenfalls Mittelmaß und schon am zweiten Angeltag lässt die Wurfweite deutlich nach. Das einzige, was mich wirklich an Geflecht nervt, ist der Knoten zur Schlagschnur. Dieser hat bei mir leider die Tendenz, nicht lange zu halten, so dass ich schon etliche Schlagschnüre mit Vorfach einfach "weggeworfen" habe. 
Ach so, zum Thema:
Ich angel Fireline, Fireline XDS, Fireline Crystal in Stärke 0,12, 0,13 als Hauptschnur und Fireline 0,33 oder 0,39 als Schlagschnur, neuerdings auch Berkley Wiplash 0,21 als Schlagschnur


----------



## meeresangelspezi (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

An die Zusammenstellung hatte ich auch gedacht. Noch eine Frage: Sind bei geflochtenen Schlagschnüren der Stärke 0,39 mm von fireline noch Tapes bzw. Wurfhandschuhe erforderlich oder geht das bei diesem Durchmesser auch ohne?#h


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*



meeresangelspezi schrieb:


> Sind bei geflochtenen Schlagschnüren der Stärke 0,39 mm von fireline noch Tapes bzw. Wurfhandschuhe erforderlich oder geht das bei diesem Durchmesser auch ohne?#h



Bei "lockeren" Würfen bis ca. 90m gehts, danach wirds aber kritisch :q


----------



## mcmc (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Bei "lockeren" Würfen bis ca. 90m gehts, danach wirds aber kritisch :q



Sehe ich auch so. Rechten Zeigefinger sollte man irgendwie schützen mit abgeschittenen Fingerling vom Gummihandschuh oder tapen, etc..
Bei monofil aber auch, besonders, wenn Finger nass und aufgeweicht sind.


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*



mcmc schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Rechten Zeigefinger sollte man irgendwie schützen mit abgeschittenen Fingerling vom Gummihandschuh oder tapen, etc..
> Bei monofil aber auch, besonders, wenn Finger nass und aufgeweicht sind.



Ich habe mir sonen Daiwa Wurfhandschuh gegönnt, habe bis jetzt echt noch nix besseres gehabt 

Alles andere (ohne Schutz) ist nachher aber wirklich Selbstverstümmelung


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

@Doeschgreifer,


> Und nicht übel nehmen, aber das Erbsenzählerische ist bei mir beruflich bedingt, da kann ich nicht aus meiner Haut


Wenn jemand sachlich und fachlich vernünftig schreibt ,  und so seine Erfahrnug und Ansichten darlegt , wäre übelnehmen mehr als nur unangebracht.


----------



## Björn W.(BW) (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Hallo zusammen!
Habe mir gerade das Thema mal komplett druchgelesen und niemand fischt anscheinend ne Kombination aus Mono-Haupt und Schlagschnur-Geflecht?
Wäre das nicht eine sinnvolle Alternative zwischen weniger Ausschlitzern(Mono Hauptschnur) und weiterer Wurfweite(Rute läd besser auf als mit Monoschlagschnur)?
Ausserdem wäre der Durchmesser der Schlagschnur nicht so dick.
Dies mal als Frage an die Brandungsexperten.
Würd mich interessieren weil ich überlege ob besser Geflecht als Hauptschnur oder Mono.
Nur wenn Geflecht dann auch beides.
Also Schlag- und Hauptschnur.
Habe im Moment 0,35er als Haputschnur und 0,60mm Schlagschnur.
Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen.

Gruss

Björn


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*



Björn W.(BW) schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Habe mir gerade das Thema mal komplett druchgelesen und niemand fischt anscheinend ne Kombination aus Mono-Haupt und Schlagschnur-Geflecht?



Ich!!! :m

Hab teilweise monofile Schlagnur vorgeschaltet (Keulen) da ich schon 3 Spitzen meiner Shimano Aerocast gekillt habe. Voll durchziehen mit ner geflochtenen (bei mir Fireline) geht ganz schön aufs Material. Komischerweise ist immer nur das Innenleben der Spitzenringe (letzen 1-2 Cm) förmlich zerbröselt. der Ring war zwar noch dran aber flatterte hin und her, hing also nur noch an paar Kohlefaserfäden |supergri und das  bisher 3 Mal. Trotzdem kommt man meiner Meinung nach mit gepflochtener Schlagschnur weiter als mit monofiler Schlagschnur. Man bekomt mit monofiler Schlagschnur trotzdem jeden Zupfer mit nur kommt man nicht mehr auf die richtige Weite wenn sie erforderlich ist. 
Fingerschutz braucht man bei Geflochtener eigentlich immer.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Nabend Björn,


> Habe mir gerade das Thema mal komplett druchgelesen und niemand fischt anscheinend ne Kombination aus Mono-Haupt und Schlagschnur-Geflecht?


Also bei den Leuten mit denen ich regelmäßig an die Brandung fahre , angel einige mit dieser Variante. Und es klappt auch im Prinzip wunderbar. Nur im Falle eines Hängers gibt das "Ärger". Und das war damals für mich mit der Hauptgrund auf durchgehend Geflecht umzusteigen.


----------



## Björn W.(BW) (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Gruss

Björn


----------



## mondfisch (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

ich möchte mit meiner mono schlagschnur aber auch beim drill einen puffer haben. da meiner meinung nach ich viel mehr aussteiger habe als wenn ich nur mit geflecht angel.im süsswasser (feedern) oder in der brandung.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

Moin moin,


> da meiner meinung nach


"Nur" deiner Meinung nach oder auch mit Erfahrung pracktisch "erwiesen"?
Meine Erfahrung nach 10 Jahren angeln mit Geflecht in der Brandung sieht so aus das ich diese Aussteiger an einer Hand nachzählen kann.Ander siehts auch bei den Fehlbissen.Da schlitzten sie Fische schon mal öffter auf Grund der Nulldehnug direkt beim beißen aus.Dieses Problem hatte sich bei mir gelöst seid dem ich Freilaufrollen verwende. Den Freilauf stelle ich so ein das bei einem (starken) Biß der Fisch quasie in den Freilauf beißt. So habe ich gleich viel oder wenig Fehlbißaussteiger wie meine mono angelnden Kollegen.


----------



## mondfisch (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

das sagte ich ja :meiner meinung nach. ich fische mit geflochtener haupt und mono schlagschnur damit gehts.wenn ich aber die schlagschnur weg lasse und nur geflecht fische z.b. bei starkem krautgang,habe ich mehr aussteiger zumindest bei dorsch aufgrund der geringen dehnung der schnur und denn harten ruten. wie gesagt meiner meinung 



meinungen sind wie A-löcher jeder hat eins


----------



## Björn W.(BW) (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

@Gunnar
Darf man fragen welche Freilaufrollen du für die Brandung verwendest?
Würd mich mal interessieren.

Gruss

Björn


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

@Björn,

Ich selber nutze Ultimate Grand Runner.Meine Kumpels (auch Karpfenangler ) nehmen ihre Exoris Solid , Okuma LB , Shimano LC  bzw Sänger UT

@Mondfisch,
hab wohl dein ersten Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen , daher ging mein Beitrag einwenig am Thema vorbei , sorry


----------



## mondfisch (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Geflochtene Schnur beim Brandungsangeln ?*

@Gunnar  kein thema   hab es auch doof geschrieben


----------

